
Competitive Intelligence for Bootstrapping Startups - skmurphy
https://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2019/09/04/competitive-intelligence-for-early-stage-startups/
======
skmurphy
Overview: We see teams make two basic mistakes

1\. An overly broad definition of their "circle of competence." When they
narrow their focus to capabilities they can execute with distinction; they
chase fewer opportunities that they are unlikely to win. In addition, their
thinking shifts away from "everyone is a competitor," and they are able to
partner with a broader set of players.

2\. Looking at things as zero sum instead of win-win, not only with customers
but also partners and even potential competitors. The key to success,
especially in early markets, is co-creating value and taking a smaller share
of a larger pie.

